# Grapefruit seed extract and breastfeeding



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Is it ok to take grapefruit seed extract while breastfeeding? The lady and the healthfood store said she thought it would be too potent.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I take it, have never had any problems. I put about 7 drops in a big glass of juice twice a week or so.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Can thrush cause a mild fever in mom?

Can mastisis cause burning nipples on both sides and pain all the way up into the arm pit which is worse on one side than the other?

I don't know what I have. I have burning nipples along with a low grade fever.







I don't feel good. Still no nipple peeling though, and no white patches in babe's mouth.

What can I get from the health food store to treat mastitis?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

i don't know about thrush causing mild fever, but you sound like it might have mastits...massage, nurse nurse nurse, hot compress, call dr if it doesnt go away in a day or so. nak


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Sonie, I don't know the answer to your other questions, but I have used GSE while pregnant and nursing. I take it to boost my immune system when I feel a cold coming on.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

_Can thrush cause a mild fever in mom?_ No

_Can mastisis cause burning nipples on both sides and pain all the way up into the arm pit which is worse on one side than the other?_ Yes

I have never had mastisis (thankfully) so I don't know a whole lot about it, but I have had a lot of experience with thrush. Symptoms of thrush do not include a fever, but that is a symptom of mastisis. Try looking around in the breastfeeding forum or post there.

ETA GSE is safe for BFing. I was told by a couple of LCs and my LLL leader that it was safe.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i responded on your other thread and wasn't sure if you got to read the links i posted there, but make sure it is liquid citricidal grapefruit seed extract, and dilute 10 drops of GSE to 1 oz of distilled water to use for swabbing your nipples and the inside of your baby's mouth. use distilled water because the chemicals added to tap water are meant to kill bacteria and can reduce the effectiveness of the GSE. swab every hour, applying with an absorbent swab in baby's mouth BEFORE nursing and on mama's nipples AFTER nursing. if the pain and other symptoms of thrush are not markedly improved by the second day, increase the concentration to 15 drops per oz or even 20 drops per oz. this is paraphrased from dr. jay gordon's website page here: http://www.drjaygordon.com/development/bf/thrush.asp

it does sound like you might have the beginning of mastitis, however, and this is paraphrased from my copy of The Consumer's Guide to Homeopathy about lactation issues and mastitis. pick the symptoms that best fit your own symptoms and use that homeopathic remedy. if no change after 24 hours, consider another remedy.
*Belladonna: when breast is very hot and sore and you experience throbbing pains. breast can be swollen, bright red or maybe even shiny red and extremely sensitive to touch and even slight motion. mother may have a fever and may show red streaks from the areola.
*Bryonia: when the condition develops more slowly. mother is extremely sensitive to any type of motion and despite breast soreness feels some relief when lying on her painful breast. cold applications provide some relief and you crave cold drinks.
*Phytolacca: when breast is hard and lumpy and when pain wanders to other areas of the chest or other parts of the body.
*Silicea: heal old lumps of abscesses in the breast.

if you choose to try and treat yourself homeopathically or otherwise, i would highly, HIGHLY, *HIGHLY* recommend consulting a lactation consultant as soon as possible for an evaluation. they are well-trained individuals specializing in lactation problems and have undoubtedly seen and been educated in the many ways women have successfully treated different types of cases of thrush/candida/yeast and mastitis. see someone AS SOON AS YOU CAN, because although i don't want to scare you, mastitis can really knock you down and it can end you in the hospital with iv antibiotics and iv fluids and that is really no fun.

sending you healing vibes...

~claudia


----------



## avalonfaith (Dec 29, 2005)

i have read that diluting it aith water and putting it on babies tounge for thrush as a remedy. i took it every day when a bout of thrush came on and it cleared it up right quick,


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

my midwife recommendes megadosing on c for mastitis. 10,000mg/day...rest, rest, rest...lots of water. this has worked wonders for mama friends.
good luck and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks so much you guys.

I will be calling a lactation consultant first thing in the morning. I think it must be mastitis.

The burning nipples upon my baby latching on was throwing me off towards thinking it was him teething or that it may have been thrush. But now that i know that mastitis can cause burning nipples on both sides, then I think it might be that.

Thank's again for those tips!


----------

